# my revised theater



## 78Cutlass442 (Aug 21, 2016)

hi all, i used to be 85ramchargerse but that was long ago and the account was deleted, original post is on bottom of page 3 here in finished rooms

anyways a crackhead ran her car into my house, and the theater and master bedroom were destroyed, i was insured , it sucked but we made it thru it ,with a mostly new setup and a whole new look to the room . after a crackhead runs into your house, you find out its not that uncommon! at least not in florida . but there are a special kinda stupid people down here!

128" screen
42" sony smart tv
32" insignia 720 tv for security system
zomodo 8 ch securty system
onkyo 7.2 hdmi a/v receiver
optima 1080 projector
xbox one w/ kinect
playstation 3
xbox 360 with hd dvd and kinect
sony blu ray player
hp computer
fios cable and internet
cerwin vega d-9s ( 15s )and cerwin vega re series ( 10s )(switch back and forth)
cerwin vega center
sony side surrounds and yamahas (switch back and forth)
infiniti il-60 rears and polk audio book shelves too (again switch back and forth)
3 sony subs
and the two il-60 subs too

and now there's a re bar reinforced 5 foot wall in front, not gonna happen again, and the theater is never truly finished, i'll come up with something more to add tomorrow , i'm sure


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Very nice setup. I see a lot of speakers there. Must sound very nice. I understand why you have the security camera tv on the side but is it on when you watch movies? If so, do you ignore it when watching movies on the big screen?


----------



## 78Cutlass442 (Aug 21, 2016)

hi tripplej, thank you. yes both tvs are on swing arms and can be turned off and pushed back flat to the wall, however there are motion sensors all around house, and monitors in every room for the security system, and when the main one is off the dining room/kitchen one is still visible from the theater room. i have a red light that flashes to draw attention when main monitor is off for movie viewing. also the sony tv can either run with the big screen or independantly. the insigina is dedicated to the security cameras only for now, and yes i love speakers, i buy every set of vega's i come across, and most others too!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Great looking setup! 

WOW!


----------



## 78Cutlass442 (Aug 21, 2016)

there's a pic with some light, guess it would have been smart to put it first. and also i'd like to say i didn't build a home theater room, i did the whole house,2 other rooms have a 60" tv ( 1 plasma- den and 1 lcd - bedroom) plus each has its own dedicated stereo system and its own security monitors, computer ,and bluray/netflix players, kitchen has a 22" ,back porch has a 57" old school rear projection, and pool area and garage each has a 32" vizio, all can run independently or show what the big screen is showing, and i still have the projector from before the accident, that we take out and project onto the 2 car garage door and play forza horizon 2 , probably not the smartest idea after what happened, but oh well , i'm also a car collector and wanna tie the two things together, by building my own drive-in, in the the backyard with a 200+ inch screen, but that requires a big concrete pad for the cars to sit on. oh well , next years project!


----------



## 78Cutlass442 (Aug 21, 2016)

here's the den

60" LG plasma
Sony 7.2 hdmi receiver
Sony 5.1 stereo that runs the pool area system
Panasonic bluray player
pioneer laser disc player
lenovo computer
PlayStations 1 and 2
Sega Saturn and dreamcast
Panasonic 3d0
Nintendo game cube and wii
phillips cd-i
xbox
all speakers in room are Advents except subs and they are a klipsch and a jvc

i even have the sales brochure for the advent speakers

and in the far corner the games , laser discs, and over flow dvd's


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

78Cutlass442 said:


> here's the den
> 
> 60" LG plasma
> Sony 7.2 hdmi receiver
> ...



Whoa... that's quite a collection of music and games!:boxer:


----------



## 78Cutlass442 (Aug 21, 2016)

Has anyone here done a drive-in style, or even just an extremely large outdoor setup, looking for something i can have about 5 cars in front of, i've seen the 201" porsche tv on youtube, but i don't even wanna know how much that costs, wondering what kind of issues i will encounter, or even if i'm the only nut case that would want such a thing.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Interesting idea... there are large outdoor screen options such as Stealth Acoustics. I'm sure you could find an outdoor screen/projector option. Finding a suitable outdoor projector might be your toughest task.


----------



## 78Cutlass442 (Aug 21, 2016)

hi todd, thanks for the info, I'm looking at doing a 5 bay garage behind the house with frameless doors and the projector being mounted to the ceiling of the garage, projecting onto the back of the house, where the screen would have some protection. hurricanes and wind storms are pretty much my only issues as it does not freeze here, and the garage will be climate controlled when closed up, my biggest issue is the sound system as i kinda want it to Bluetooth to each cars system but, i would really like the 60's look with the speaker that u hung on the window. i guess design is my biggest problem, i know what i want , and yet have no idea what it is. i can find ridiculously expensive setups online and property brothers did one in an episode of their house, but i don't see many middle ground systems , its either a $200k tv or drag the 32" vizio out there


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

78Cutlass442 said:


> Has anyone here done a drive-in style, or even just an extremely large outdoor setup, looking for something i can have about 5 cars in front of, i've seen the 201" porsche tv on youtube, but i don't even wanna know how much that costs, wondering what kind of issues i will encounter, or even if i'm the only nut case that would want such a thing.


201" is about the size of the width of a 2 car garage...are you trying to go 5 cars wide? 5 cars wide is going to be more than 300", I believe. You could just buy the material, and drape it from the roof of the garage front. If you get AT screen material or actual old theater screen material...you could put your front 3 speakers be hind the screen (with the garage door open). If you want to get even more like a drive in...you could transmit the audio via FM, and use your car speakers. Don't forget to go that big you are going to have a long throw for the projector to get that big, and plenty of Lumens. I am thinking you might want to look for a Big Venue Projector around 5k or more Lumens (Maybe even 10k). Where are you going to mount the projector?


----------



## 78Cutlass442 (Aug 21, 2016)

hi, nope we're backwards here, the garage will be built about 70 feet behind the house (kinda pole barn style) holding 5 cars in a line. projector will be mounted inside of garage, mounted to the ceiling of the center bay (or with its own window above the middle bay) depending on distance and or door interference , projecting onto the rear wall of the house. i can do the screen any size i want it. just needs to be view able from 5 cars wide ( at 80 or so feet). so that means the projector will be protected from weather, the screen material will be the only thing in the elements ( unless the fronts and center channel are out there). i guess i might be stretching calling it a drive in , cause the cars are already there. but back to the theater part, i've got a friend who did a 50's diner garage, and seen many gas station looking set ups, but i've never seen a drive in style one, and i loved drive ins back in the day. and since they've all died. i guess if i wanna see one again, i gotta build it. i was just fishing for ideas , in keeping with the 60's to early 70's look , or ways to mask the tech making it look 50 years old ( new style wise , can't stand american pickers " rusty gold " to a person like myself rust is worse than cancer ). that being said it should look like it's dec. 21 1971 again, and this was just built . while i loved the drive ins , the last time i was at one, was the showing of Indiana Jones- raiders, first showing, and what was that 1983, so my memory is a little fuzzy. ideas to make sure it looks not only somewhat period correct but like a drive in at all ,are kinda whats holding me up ( even know all but one of the cars would have had to come thru a worm hole to be there). i already plan on a out building with a false concession stand look ( to hold battery chargers, jacks etc... basically if it doesn't go in a tool box, it goes to the building ) off to one side. the frame-less doors are just to try and get it to look like a row of cars sitting in front of the screen, when they are all open. possibly glass doors. and yes i have my wife's blessing, on the condition she gets her garage spot back (which she hasn't had in 15 years), in the house garage that is. so that means i need it to be a 5 car. but i'm worried it'll just look like a shed, a garage ,and a screen . so i need ideas to push the drive in theme, i got the " please turn off lights" sign under the screen covered, and on the car side i'm good , there will be 3 foot emblems in the concrete, of the car in that bay , and such. its just that drive-in part. probably watched the beginning of "the need for speed" 200 times looking for anything and everything . projector doesn't need to be daylight compatible, this is just a evening and night thing. and i'm sure i'll throw a few screens up on the inside of the garage (32" lcds or whatever i can find), but any ideas, theater or car wise are welcome, the cars are a 2003 benz s-500, 94 jaguar xjs, 78 cutlass 442 clone, 1999 infiniti qx4 lifted 4" on 35s and a 71 opel gt, and just for example the jag hasn't seen a rain drop since 1999, they are all in mint condition and are dusted daily. bet this is a new one here. i'm sure plenty of garages have been converted into theaters , but how many had to have the cars incorporated into it ? oh well ,that's my little project.

and yes i skipped everyday of language arts, never missed a day of auto shop tho


----------

